# DPC latency chart of motherboards



## peksi (Mar 7, 2017)

DPC latencies of mobos:
http://forum.cakewalk.com/Z97-and-Z170-Motherboards-sorted-by-DPC-Latency-AnandTech-m3410402.aspx
http://www.eteknix.com/asus-maximus-ix-hero-lga1151-motherboard-review/all/1/

If anyone has more please do post. This is vital for DAW builders.


----------



## peksi (Mar 11, 2017)

After hours of digging it seems that these two boards should be good with DPC latency:
Z170 chipset: ASUS ROG Maximus IX Formula
X99 chipset: Asus Rampage V Extreme

But what annoys me is all that gaming bling bling that I could not care less. It feels like I am paying for something that is totally irrelevant for real performance.


----------



## Karsten Vogt (Apr 6, 2017)

There are so many factors and bios settings to induce or reduce latency. As long as there are no defined configurations and settings this is absolutely worthless. I'm totally with Jim Roseberry on this one.


----------



## Nathanael Iversen (Apr 7, 2017)

I don't understand the results. They seem all high. My system runs 7-9ms at idle. I agree, without test config, these are useless. I have onboard sound disabled in BIOS, only using Intel NIC and SATA controllers, all power mgt off, etc. My ASUS Hero VII board was NOT low latency when I got it, but it very low latency now. I'm not sure what could be taken from this testing.


----------



## tack (Apr 7, 2017)

Nathanael Iversen said:


> I don't understand the results. They seem all high. My system runs 7-9ms at idle.


7-9 _milliseconds_? Something is wrong there. The values in the linked site are in microseconds. I personally get around 65usec with LatencyMon.

Though I agree configuration makes a significant difference and comparisons that don't control for that aren't particularly interesting.


----------



## kitekrazy (Apr 7, 2017)

peksi said:


> After hours of digging it seems that these two boards should be good with DPC latency:
> Z170 chipset: ASUS ROG Maximus IX Formula
> X99 chipset: Asus Rampage V Extreme
> 
> But what annoys me is all that gaming bling bling that I could not care less. It feels like I am paying for something that is totally irrelevant for real performance.





omiroad said:


> You're just paying for it to be better than the rest, which happens to be marketed to gamers since there's many of them that want the best (even if there's small to no gains for games.)
> 
> The ones >$200 are a little suspect in terms of value though.



Gamers are really into aesthetics ad will pay a price for it. You could probably find one with similar features and look more practical for maybe half the price. As for boards under "$200 are a little suspect in terms of value" I've gotten a lot of mileage out of boards under $150. I have a closet full of them. The pricier boards have the same warranty as the less expensive ones.


----------



## chimuelo (Apr 8, 2017)

It takes 6 msec. for a drummers Cymbal to reach your ears.
DPC Latency is measured at such a low subset it shouldn't even be a factor.

Drug an old 865PERL motherboard/4U out of the closet to make sure Giga stuff still worked and DPC Checker told me the box couldn't handle real time audio.
But I used that night since my rig was set up already somewhere else.

There's only one test.
Play it.
If you use a 256 sample/44.1/6 msec. and it sounds fine would you dump it because a benchmark says so?


----------



## Nathanael Iversen (Apr 8, 2017)

tack said:


> 7-9 _milliseconds_? Something is wrong there. The values in the linked site are in microseconds. I personally get around 65usec with LatencyMon.
> 
> Though I agree configuration makes a significant difference and comparisons that don't control for that aren't particularly interesting.



You are right.... I meant microseconds. With LatencyMon, I am stable at 7-9usec after all the bootup stuff finishes. It took a bit of digging around to get everything turned off, remove USB3 hubs that were messing up the latency, etc.


----------



## chimuelo (Apr 8, 2017)

Also regarding u-He tests using Reaper and Diva with a Ryzen 7 1800X.
Reviewers claim a poor memory controller and high memory latencies.
Urs says it's the fastest CPU he has seen.


----------



## Nathanael Iversen (Apr 8, 2017)

chimuelo said:


> Also regarding u-He tests using Reaper and Diva with a Ryzen 7 1800X.
> Reviewers claim a poor memory controller and high memory latencies.
> Urs says it's the fastest CPU he has seen.



I suspect that Ryzen is just getting started. We have first generation motherboards competing closely with highly evolved Intel designs. I'm not in the market yet, but continue to watch. The value provided is outstanding.


----------



## chimuelo (Apr 8, 2017)

Vega GPUs on Ryzen 2 CPUs is going to deadly.

DPC latency can be low or high and I'll still buy a couple.


----------



## rgames (Apr 8, 2017)

DPC Latency is a threshold performance parameter. If you run the checker and get 1000 us then that's a problem. But anything under a few hundred us is fine.

I've had systems with idle DPC latency between 10 and 200 us and they perform the same. 10 us is not any better than 200 us so I wouldn't waste time tweaking anything to go that low.

rgames


----------



## Nathanael Iversen (Apr 8, 2017)

F


rgames said:


> DPC Latency is a threshold performance parameter. If you run the checker and get 1000 us then that's a problem. But anything under a few hundred us is fine.
> 
> I've had systems with idle DPC latency between 10 and 200 us and they perform the same. 10 us is not any better than 200 us so I wouldn't waste time tweaking anything to go that low.
> 
> rgames



Fair enough. That's just where it landed when everything I didn't need was turned off. Once it was stable (no spikes with nothing loaded), I've left it alone since. The LatencyMon software is invaluable. It wasn't any "one thing", but it was easy to tell when I was done!


----------

